# How to install GNOME?



## Moutombi (Jul 14, 2013)

I would now like to install the GNOME desktop, how can I do it?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 14, 2013)

Consult the Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html#x11-wm-gnome.


----------

